# Europa league 14 Feb



## OddsPoster (Feb 1, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Europa League  
Closes  1 X 2  
14 Feb 19:00 Zenit St. Petersburg - Liverpool FC 2.45 3.20 3.10 +196  
14 Feb 19:00 FC Anzhi Makhachkala - Hannover 96 1.75 3.70 5.00 +202  
14 Feb 20:00 FC BATE Borisov - Fenerbahce 2.72 3.20 2.75 +193  
14 Feb 20:00 Ajax Amsterdam - Steaua Bucuresti 1.60 4.00 6.00 +202  
14 Feb 20:00 FC Dynamo Kiev - FC Girondins Bordeaux 2.00 3.40 4.10 +198  
14 Feb 20:00 SSC Napoli - FC Viktoria Plzen 1.55 4.00 6.80 +203  
14 Feb 20:00 Sparta Prague - Chelsea FC 5.00 3.70 1.75 +200  
14 Feb 20:00 Bayer Leverkusen - Benfica Lisbon 2.18 3.40 3.40 +200  
14 Feb 20:00 Levante UD - Olympiacos Piraus 2.25 3.30 3.40 +198  
14 Feb 22:05 VfB Stuttgart - KRC Genk 1.53 4.10 7.00 +203  
14 Feb 22:05 Atletico Madrid - FC Rubin Kazan 1.50 4.30 7.00 +203  
14 Feb 22:05 FC Basel - Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk 2.55 3.30 2.90 +197  
14 Feb 22:05 Tottenham Hotspur - Olympique Lyon 2.12 3.40 3.65 +183  
14 Feb 22:05 Monchengladbach - Lazio Roma 2.55 3.30 2.90 +197  
14 Feb 22:05 Newcastle United - Metalist Kharkiv 2.32 3.30 3.25 +198  
14 Feb 22:05 Inter Milan - CFR Cluj 1.55 4.10 6.50 +201


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 12, 2013)

Zenit - Liverpool is one of the most interesting fixtures this Europe League evening. Zenit was knocked out of the Champions League after having faired reasonably well against top notch competition. Liverpool secured a spot in the knock out stages of the Europa League on the very last matchday. The Scousers have relied heavily on young fringe players for their advancement in this European Cup. Now when the chips are down, and the knock out stages are here, will Rodgers continue relying on youth, or will he bring on the big guns? Read on!

Zenit is 3rd in the Russian Premier League this season with 11 wins in 19 matches. In the domestic league Zenit is 5-3-2 at home this season. In those 10 matches Zenit has scored 16 and let in only 8 goals. Zenit participated in the Champions League pre Europa League knock out stages. The Russian side’s home stats in the Group Stages were: 1-1-1. Anderlecht was beaten 1-0. The draw came against Malaga, and the loss against AC Milan.

The Russian league is in the middle of the winter break at the moment, so it’s hard to determine Zenit’s form. 5 friendlies has been played since the League break started. 3 of those 5 were lost. The most interesting games were against BATE and Shakhtar Donetsk. Both of those were lost.

Liverpool is xx in the English Premiership so far with xx wins in xx matches. Away from home Liverpool is 3-6-4 away from home domestically. In the Europa League Liverpool won two and lost one in the Group Stages. The loss came against Anzhi, second in the Russian league, 3 points ahead of Zenit. It must be said Liverpool played with a very young side, and definitely deserved to get something out of the game.

Liverpool has consistently improved their form. Their three most recent away games in the League have been against Manchester United, Arsenal and Manchester City. The United and Arsenal game was fairly even contests, but against City the Reds deserved to win.

Team News

Zenit will miss two players due to suspension. Both Bruno Alves (Defender) and Vladimir Bystrov (Midfielder) are out. Missing the experience Alves has to offer is definitely a blow. Bystrov has been on the fringes of the squad and there is plenty of competition for his position. His absence should not mean much. Zenit has brought in Centre Back Luis Neto of Siena, reportedly for over €6M and  Milan Rodic (Full back) from OFK Beograd. None of the players are cup tied and could feature. 

Liverpool can’t field Daniel Sturridge or Couthino who both are cup tied. Couthino was perhaps not a likely starter anyway. For Sturridge I think either Fabio Borini or Raheem Sterling will start. Liverpool is still in the hunt for a top four spot in the EPL, so they might very well rotate the squad here. This game is perhaps a tad too early after the WBA game Monday night. Brendan Rodgers might call upon the likes of Jonjo Shelvey, Joe Allen, Suso, Sebastian Coates and other youngsters. I will report on this as more news is available.

Betting Predictions

Zenit plays a very dynamic brand of football. That has helped them see a lot of goals coming from midfield. Luciano Spalletti must be very pleased! This has definitely helped them as mega signing Hulk has failed to shine for the club. So far the main portion of striker goals has come from Kerzhakov. Zenit did play reasonably well against all their opponents at home in the Champions League. They were never outplayed. That said, they did never really outplay their opponents either.

I am worried that the brand of football Zenit plays requires them to have league action week in and week out. It is a very demanding style. Liverpool has been matched at the highest level of League football, and has shown they can play very well against top Russian sides, even with their B side on the pitch. I think Rodgers will pick a stronger side on the night than the one he picked for the Anzhi game. After all this is the last remaining chance for silverware.  He’s probably going to be more defense minded than we’re used to seeing Liverpool since this is a two-legged tie. After all, Liverpool knows it will be tough for Zenit going to Anfield for the return leg. I do think Liverpool will get plenty of opportunities on the break here when rusty Russians venture forward seeking for a cushion going into the second leg. If you need to be reminded: Liverpool has great players for direct counter attack football in Suarez, Downing and Sterling.

Some might point at the cold weather conditions in St. Petersburg. I would buy that argument if it was a Southern European side visiting. Liverpool knows how to handle such situations, I am sure. 

For me: I can’t see Zenit being anywhere near top form, and Liverpool is reaching the peak of their performances. All in all a clear away win shout.

BET365 offers 3.25 (9/4) for the Liverpool win. They also offer a €100 Sign Up Bonus. So if you haven’t signed up with this massive UK bookmaker, now is a good time.


----------



## HowToBet (Feb 19, 2013)

RUBIN KAZAN V ATLETICO MARID PREDICTIONS AND PREVIEW: BETTING STATS AND FACTS

Rubin take a surprise 2-0 lead into the return leg at home thanks to a very unexpected 2-0 win in Madrid.  Rubin exploded out the blocks and took a 1-0 lead after 6 minutes thanks to a goal from left winger Karadeniz.  Things looked to be going downhill for them after halftime when centre back Sharonov was sent off for picking up two bookings and they had to face Atletico for 45 minutes while a man down.  Somehow Rubin held on until injury time where they scored an all-important second goal to give them a 2-0 lead in the tie.

Rubin are still not back to league action for another 3 weeks due to the extended winter break in the Russian Premier League but that has allowed them a week of rest of preparation since the first leg which could be a big advantage.

Atletico bounced back from the 1st leg defeat with a resounding 3-0 win away at Valladolid and they will be confident they can get back into the tie.

RUBIN KAZAN V ATLETICO MARID PREDICTIONS: 1X2 BETTING PREVIEW

Atletico know they need to go all-out attacking in this match and nothing but a 2+ goal win will suffice.  They certainly have the quality to score goals and I think they’ll do enough to win the match.

Back an Atletico win at 2.40 with BetVictor.


----------

